
Plugging a 1986 Mac Plus into the Modern Web - jamsc
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/12228/mac-plus-modern-web/?tw=dd+eg
======
jamsc
Hacker News loaded on 1986 Mac.

